# Modifications RAPIDO 7096+ - 2008



## Wilfried (Jan 26, 2013)

Hellow,
Is it better now.
You can make the translation with google
For anny question send me a mail

https://docs.google.com/file/d/0B93rGMSstwDUU2QxeE82LTBkNjQ/edit?usp=sharing

Best regards,
Wilfried


----------

